# Sump pump drain



## Cincinnati guy

How does everyone have their sump pumps draining?

Ours drain into our front yard at the property line. Our front yard is sloped to the street so it makes its way to the street gutters. I want to look at a better way to drain this because it makes the yard really sloppy and makes the sidewalks always nasty/wet.

Running it to the storm sewer is out of question as it is a lot of money to do. Also our local government will not allow me to cut into the road gutter and drain there.

What other ways can I look into draining?


----------



## pennstater2005

With mine they dug a big dry well about ten feet away from the house. It goes there. I do not have a very active pump though.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Could you put a pop up emitter right before the storm sewer. Do you have pictures or measurements, like how far of a run is it to the storm sewer?


----------



## Cincinnati guy

I have attached photos of how it currently drains. I have thought about a catch basin? Do you think it'll work? The problem is how it drains makes the area always stay wet, and so wet the ground moves! I don't like that it keeps the side walk wet. Makes the grass very thick in this area to.

The township said I can make it drain back into the field behind us but again that is always wet! That's another project one of these days. Remember these photos are of when we first bought the house. I know the sump pipe needs to actually go down farther in the ground.


----------



## g-man

Does the back keep a downward slope? You want to avoid water freezing in the pipe during the winter.

At the exit of the house, I use a T instead of a 90. One of the exits from the T points up and has a loose end cap. This allows for water to escape in case the the pipe gets blocked (or frozen).


----------



## Mightyquinn

Where does the PVC discharge at or how does it discharge?

So, the backyard and the side yard are constantly wet and soggy?


----------



## Cincinnati guy

The very back of our property usually stays wet. The side yard only stays wet near the sump discharge.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Is there a reason that back area stays wet constantly?


----------



## Cincinnati guy

Mightyquinn said:


> Is there a reason that back area stays wet constantly?


I believe it's because it sets lower then the farm field directly behind our property. See photo.

How can it easily be corrected?


----------



## pennstater2005

So, does it run to a dry well? If not, is that not a possibility? These are similar to the one I had installed.


----------



## Cincinnati guy

pennstater2005 said:


> So, does it run to a dry well? If not, is that not a possibility? These are similar to the one I had installed.


That is what I want to do. Do you think it's worth it? Do you have a how to on doing this?


----------



## pennstater2005

Cincinnati guy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, does it run to a dry well? If not, is that not a possibility? These are similar to the one I had installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I want to do. Do you think it's worth it? Do you have a how to on doing this?
Click to expand...

I don't. The company that did the interior French drains and sump pump also did the dry well. It's about ten feet away from the house and it is a circular hole, not sure how deep, filled with pea gravel and a plastic barrel that was full of holes...similar to the one linked below.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BO58CU/ref=asc_df_B000BO58CU5425598/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=394997&creativeASIN=B000BO58CU&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198111101494&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=763150869583550171&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9006307&hvtargid=pla-351348147297


----------



## Colonel K0rn

There's a wealth of information on how you can install the dry well on this website.

https://www.ndspro.com/home-drainage

@Rackhouse Mayor posted this site in his thread, and I have found a lot of useful tips on it.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

Thanks @Colonel K0rn. That's where I would start. I think @Mightyquinn was steering you in the right direction. I would put a basin under the gutter and pipe that thing straight to the street and cap it with a pop up emitter. Assuming the street is lower than the gutter downspout it will work. Now, you're municipality *may* take issue with it, but I doubt it if you don't tie in to their system.

Also, I bet that farm is draining in to your yard. I would consider putting channel drain along the back property line and pipe that to the street as well. Channel drain is expensive, so make sure that farm is your problem before you buy it. I think I priced it at $150/10 ft.

If not channel drain, I would put basins along the property line and slope the grade so that the water flows to them. Forget that it's wet all the time there's no telling what chemical run off is hitting your grass.

Here's my drainage project. Looking back, I should've created a separate thread so people could find it easily. I may end up doing that.


----------

